# اسعى يا عبد وانا اعينك



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2007)

خلقنا الله على هذه الأرض ووكلنا عليها وقال لأبينا آدم أن يعمل فيها ويصلحها ولم يتحقق ذلك إلا من خلال العمل والكفاح ولكن هناك أشخاص يريدون أن ينجحوا في حياتهم وهم جلوس.

هذا سلوك خطر جداً فالكسل صفة رديئة تخرب حياة الإنسان وتحرمه من الخير والسعادة، فلابد أن يجاهد الإنسان ويتعب ويعمل ولا ينتظر العمل يأتيه بل يبحث هو بنفســـه عن هذا العمل.

فالطالب لا ينجح وينتقل إلى السنة التالية إلا إذا ذاكر واجتهد بأمانة وإخلاص، وهذا مبدأ يُعَمَم على كل شيء في حياتنا فعلينا أن نسع ونبحث عن فعل الخير حتى نحصد السعادة والبركة، فعندما يرانا الله نجاهد ونتعب ونبحث عن العمل النافع المفيد يعطينا من لدنه المعونة والمساعدة ويرزقنا عملا مفيداً.
خلاصة القول:
يجب ألا نستسلم للكسل ونقول ليس هناك فرصة عمل بل أن نجتهد ونبحث عن عمل مفيد ويمتد هذا المبدأ في كل أمور حياتنا الجسدية والروحية والنفسية في أن نسعى جاهدين لعمل الخير ونبعد عن الشر.
فيقول سليمان الحكيم: 
" الكسل يلقي في السّبات والنفس المتراخية تجوع" (أمثال15:19).​


----------



## جاسى (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسعى يا عبد وانا اعينك*

*ميرسى ليكى اوى كاندى

" الكسل يلقى في السّبات والنفس المتراخية تجوع" (أمثال15:19)
 جميل سفر امثال
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## candy shop (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسعى يا عبد وانا اعينك*

ميرسى يا جاسى يا حببتى 

على الرد​


----------



## طبيب روحاني (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسعى يا عبد وانا اعينك*

موضوع حقيقى رائع كاندى
 وهذا ما نحتاجه فى حياتنا الروحية والعملية والنفسية


----------



## candy shop (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسعى يا عبد وانا اعينك*

شكرااااااااااا ليك يا طبيب روحانى

وربنا معاك​


----------



## answer me muslims (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسعى يا عبد وانا اعينك*

موضوع رائع جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## candy shop (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسعى يا عبد وانا اعينك*

يااااااااااا اخير ظهرت يا انسر

حمدالله على السلامه

اشكرك على رأيك

وربنا يكون معاك ويوفقك​


----------



## يسى (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسعى يا عبد وانا اعينك*

كاندى جد انا استفدت من  الموضوع  مش عارف اذاى اشكرك على فكرة انا كسووووول بس احاول ابطل كسل مع خالص اعجابى                                                                                                                                                              يـــــــــــــــــــســــــــــــــــــــــــى


----------



## استفانوس (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسعى يا عبد وانا اعينك*

*سلام ونعمة
الرب يباركك 
ويزيدك نعمة

[Q-BIBLE]الله لم يعطينا روح الفشل بل روح المحبة والقوة والقدرة​[/Q-BIBLE]*​


----------



## candy shop (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسعى يا عبد وانا اعينك*

ميرسى اوى يا يسى على التشجيع

واتمنى من اللله تكون يعطينى كلمات منفعه

شكرااااااااااااااااا لزوقك

وربنا معاك​


----------



## candy shop (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اسعى يا عبد وانا اعينك*

اشكرك يا استفانوس على الدعوه الجميله

وربنا يكون معاك​


----------

